# printing flock or vinyl on leather



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
is it possible to print flock or flex(vinyl) on leather?
i use materials from siser, poli-tape, sef, and chemica. does any of them has materials that are good to apply on leather?


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes there is vinyl that will adhere to leather, there are even colorprint vinyls that will adhere to leather. We still recommend testing the heat you are using before pressing.

Good luck and don't forget to pre-press.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You can use plenty of vinyls to put on leather or vinyl products. I use the products from Imprintables - Flock, Opaque, Quick Print, Color Print. I do a lot of vest and bags and some belts. You must prepress. Remember when you press vinyl and leather the heat will smooth it out. It will tend to recover it grainy look but after time. To expedite post press with a grainy pattern to have it not look so obvious.


----------

